# Montage kurz vorm Wasser abstoppen



## Flyrain (20. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich hab ein kleines Problem was mir so manchmal schon zu schaffen macht. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht so wirklich hin die Montage vor dem Wasseraufprall richtig zu bremsen sodass sich die Montage nicht verdreht. Kann mir da vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben? Ich hatte mich schon durchs Forum gewühlt jedoch nur gelesen das man die Montage vorher abstoppen soll leider aber stand nirgends dabei wie. Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Danke!


----------



## jongens (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Montage kurz vorm Wasser abstoppen*

na ja, einfach kurz vor dem Aufprall in die Schnur kurz nach der Rolle greifen.Ist aber nicht zu empfehlen wenn du mit ner Karpfenruten ein 50-100g Blei auf 100m feuern möchtest, da brennen die Finger . Bei einem normalen Auswurf nur kurz in die Schnur greifen, dann streckt sich meistens das Vorfach, wenn es sich im Flug nicht schon verdreht hat.


----------



## Breamhunter (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Montage kurz vorm Wasser abstoppen*

Auf keinen Fall ruckartig abbremsen. Mit dem Zeigefinger an den Spulenrand so daß die Schnur noch verzögert weiterlaufen kann. Den Druck dabei langsam erhöhen. Hilft nur viel üben. #h


----------



## Flyrain (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Montage kurz vorm Wasser abstoppen*

danke, ich werde es ausprobieren, vielleicht vorher aber mit nem Handschuh


----------



## Jens0883 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Montage kurz vorm Wasser abstoppen*

Wenn du abstoppst, gehst du am besten mit der Rute der Montage hinterher. Das federt das ganze noch was ab.


----------



## Angler-Flo (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Montage kurz vorm Wasser abstoppen*

Lege einfach kurz vor Aufprall 2 Finger auf die Spule - aber nur ganz leicht - das die Schnur weiter durchlaufen kann aber sie schon etwas gestrafft wird.


----------



## aalrudi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Montage kurz vorm Wasser abstoppen*

um Verwicklungen bei langen Würfen zu vermeiden, benutze ich immer ein 
Anti-Taggle-Blei, klappt natürlich nicht wenn man mit sehr langen Vorfächern Fischt.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Montage kurz vorm Wasser abstoppen*

Ich greif lieber in die von der Rolle sausende Schnur, nicht mit richigem Festhalten, sondern lass die einfach durch die Hand gleiten, bremst meist schon ausreichend und ich kann das mit mehr Gefühl steuern, als an der Rolle.
Wie auch immer, lass bloß den Handschuh weg, dann ist jedes Gefühl weg.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Montage kurz vorm Wasser abstoppen*

Mit welcher Montage fischt du denn?


----------



## Blechkate (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Montage kurz vorm Wasser abstoppen*

Hallo,

was beim fischen mit Sbirolino gut funktioniert ist, einfach auf den letzten Metern Flug die Rutenspitze unter Wasser halten.
Dürfte mit jeder leichteren Montage ebenso funktionieren.
Blöd nur, wenn der Angelplatz ein eintauchen der Rutenspitze nicht zulässt.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## chivas (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Montage kurz vorm Wasser abstoppen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich greif lieber in die von der Rolle sausende Schnur, nicht mit richigem Festhalten, sondern lass die einfach durch die Hand gleiten, bremst meist schon ausreichend und ich kann das mit mehr Gefühl steuern, als an der Rolle.



dito.

erfordert natürlich auch ein wenig übung und funktioniert nicht unbedingt gut bei kurzen würfen ^^


----------



## Tricast (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Montage kurz vorm Wasser abstoppen*

HAllo Fltyrain, das Abstoppen der Montage bei leichteren Montagen erfolgt mittels Finger am Spulenrand. Du hälst die Rolle zwischen Mittelfinger und Ringfinger. Damit hast Du den Zeigefinger frei. Die Fingerspitze legst Du auf den Spulenrand und öffnest den Schnurfangbügel. Die Schnur liegt jetzt an Deiner Fingerkuppe. Jetzt auswerfen und den Finger vom Spulenrand nehmen, damit die Schnur ablaufen kann. Wenn Du jetzt die Wurfweite erreicht hast die Du haben möchtest, die Fingerspitze wieder vorsichtig an den Spulenrand legen. Du wirst merken wie die Schnur unter Deinem Finger hindurchrutscht und langsam abbremst.
Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen, üben mußt Du schon selber; aber es ist sehr einfach.

Gruß Heinz


----------

